# Denon DCC-8770 Old School Pullout CD Player Dual 18 bit #3



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Denon DCC-8770 Old School Pullout CD Player Dual 18 bit - eBay (item 170489067172 end time May-25-10 13:43:21 PDT)


----------



## Tom K (Oct 7, 2006)

I think I still have a harness from back in the day... _heads over to his wire box_


----------

